# Winchester 1300 barrel swap



## 75north (Sep 4, 2003)

Hello, I've a Winchester 1300 slug gun that I use for deer and would like to swap out the barrel with one to use for turkey. I've called a few places and a new bird barrel for that gun is $250.00 w/choke tube. I was hoping to find a replacement barrel under $100.00 as I don't want to drop a lot of cash. (still reeling from the expenses of deer season) Does anyone have an appropriate barrel they are willing to part with, or know of any websites to search? I realize you can't sell ammo or guns on this site so shoot me a pm if the mods have a problem with my request. Thanks.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Screw the swap. Turn your deer barrel into a turkey barrel! Any decent gunsmith can thread that barrel for chokes (it should have enough steel to thread). The rifle sights will work just fine for turkey hunting....if you want to get fancy swap the factory sights with some fiber optic inserts....about $30 at most places and they make them to fit your factory Winchester sights. Total cost for this whole deal would be close to or under $100 and that will likely include a turkey choke to boot. Add an improved cylinder choke or rifled choke tube and you have both a turkey gun and a slug gun. Problem solved!!

I have a smooth bore 870 slug barrel and Gander mountain was running a special a few years back.....thread the barrel, turkey choke, and lengthen the forcing cone (helps shot patterns and reduced recoil) all for $125....may have included fiber optic sights can't remember. This was a package for smooth bore slug barrels just like yours. You don't need the forcing cone lengthened though really and I would recommend it for a barrel that you still plan to use slugs with anyway. Saves on labor too.

Or, the market is littered with used barrels. Lots of shops have handfuls in stock. Get on the phone and start calling. Bobs Gun and Tackle in Hastings always has a bunch. So does On Target in Kalamazoo. I'm sure other larger shops have used barrels as well.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=89271448


----------

